# Frozen Brine Shrimp



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Can you feed fry frozen baby brine shrimp instead of live ones.Thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would say so
the frozen ones are better cause all the chemicals they add.but will they eat it?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

''San francisco bay brand'' has a couple of products I've used. There ok, you just need to be careful not to feed the little guys more than they can handle. A minor change in water paramaters will reak havok on your fry tank.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Can you feed fry frozen baby brine shrimp instead of live ones.Thanks


you don't want to risk the chance of polluting your tank... just go with the cursh pellet.


----------

